# I'm back! Vienna Ensemble Pro templates and training. An update on my YouTube channel and website



## Steve Steele (Jun 28, 2018)

*UPDATE:* It's taken a few months but I'm now announcing my YouTube channel as an active channel making videos daily. Steve Steele's YouTube channel https://www.youtube.com/user/TheSteveSteele, new _unfinished_ website http://www.stevesteele.com recent VSL Certification and much more. (Dorico support coming soon).

_So what do I do?_ I build Vienna Ensemble Pro templates, teach music theory and composition courses, make audio clips for other YouTube channels, and offer a remote recording service, (need a real recorded guitar, bass or piano part - I do that too! See - http://osxdaily.com/2015/09/05/mac-setup-home-recording-studio/ 

Apps I currently support: Vienna Ensemble Pro, Kontakt and most other sample engines, DAWs - Digital Performer, Logic X, Cubase and Pro Tools, notation programs - Finale, Sibelius, Dorico and Notion 6. Sample libraries - Spitfire, Orchestral Tools, CSS and VSL libraries. Many useful iOS apps (TouchOSC and Metagrid), and other control interfaces. For clients who have purchased one of my many Vienna Ensemble Pro templates (I've built many for Hollywood and Disney composers), you'll receive access to my own custom build TouchOSC and Metagrid templates free of charge. And there's much more. Please visit my site at http://www.stevesteele.com for more info and to read testimonials by very happy customers. All my work and training is fully guaranteed. I don't stop until _you've agreed_ it's right.

(_I still have a lot of content to put on my website, but don't have much time to devote to it. So I made it public a little early. *It will be finished by 8.1.18.* Sorry for any inconvenience._)

*NEWS:*

1) I've resumed making Youtube video. Here's my latest -

*HOW TO Advanced Kontakt mixer outputs in Vienna Ensemble Pro 6 - Part 1*

2) After a few months away, I've returned with an aggressive YouTube channel release schedule. I'm releasing videos on Music Theory (my major at UNT), Music Composition, (my other major at UNT), videos that cover advanced tips for Vienna Ensemble pro and Kontakt plus many DAWs including, (Digital Performer, Cubase, Logic and Pro Tools)> I have weekly product reviews for sample libraries and software by companies who's products I use personally.

My next video will be on VSL's Synchron Piano.

*I'm now releasing six videos a week.*

*Monday* - Music theory. Analysis of Bach Chorales until I've analyzed enough.
*Tuesday* - Music Theory II - Analysis of Romantic, Impressionistic, 21 Century and Jazz standards (Real Book).
*Wednesday* - Composition and/or orchestration.
*Thursday* - Tips for DAWs, (Digital Performer, Cubase, Logic and Pro Tools) and/or product reviews for sample libraries and software of companies who's apps I use.
*Friday* - Patreon members choice.
*Saturday* - Google or Skype hangout, discussing topics regarding everything music.

3) Patreon support. (Yes, I'm sure you knew that was coming but please understand it take a _full day to make_ one video, and this is turning into a full time job). My Patreon website address is: patreon.com/stevesteele. Please consider donating. The channel won't be able to survive without you, seriously. The reward tiers are aggressive. You will have say in the videos I make and for those of you that donate in a certain tier will receive my phone number with permission to text or call me from noon -12am to instantly ask anything about music theory, composition and orchestration questions, or for technical support.

I look forward to seeing many of you in the comment section!

More news soon!

Regards,
Steve Steele


----------

